# شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)



## *sara* (2 مايو 2007)

*اليكم هذا البرنامج الرائع

المترجم الفورى

اسم البرنامج: Easy Lingo 2.0 

حجمه: 34.8 ميجا 

وصفه: عند اشارة المستخدم الى الكلمة أو الزر المراد ترجمتة من الانجليزية أو غيرها من اللغات فى 
البرنامج الى العربية

أو العكس من العربية الى اللغة الأخرى

يقوم البرنامج بنطق الكلمة بالصوت (تختاره من عدة أصوات ) وينشئ مثل قائمة منسدلة أو مربع 

صغير يمين الماوس به الكلمة وتصريفاتها ومعناها بالعربية

عند تثبيت البرنامج حدد له أن لغتك هى العربية ثم اختار الترجمة من الانجليزية للعربية

بعد الفراغ اذهب الى قائمة البرامج وشغل البرنامج وشاور على أى كلمة وهو يترجم ويتكلم

http://ojqji.info/prog/SETUP.exe

وهذا هو السيريل نمبر 539432302140051

دمتم بخير*


----------



## magdy659 (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*

برنامج عاجبنى وهوا حلو ارجو السماح ليا بلتحميل


----------



## totty (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*

ميرسى ليكى ساره بس هو مش شغال


----------



## Ramsis (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*

I am very sorry SARA their is no  DWL at all


----------



## mrashraf (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*

للأسف البرنامج رافض التحميل أصلا عموما لو قدرت تحل المشكلة يبقى كتير ميرسى


----------



## *sara* (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*

*wooooooow
iam sorry for all
i dont know realy why it doesnt open!!!

iam sorry again*


----------



## mamdouh0 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*

I am very sorry SARA their is no DWL at all


----------



## مايكل عزيز (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*

برنامج عاجبنى وهوا حلو ارجو السماح ليا بلتحميل


----------



## مايكل عزيز (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*



مايكل عزيز قال:


> برنامج عاجبنى وهوا حلو ارجو السماح ليا بلتحميل



للأسف البرنامج رافض التحميل أصلا عموما لو قدرت تحل المشكلة يبقى  شكرا كتير


----------



## إبن الطاعة (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*

سلام المسيح مع الجميع 

دا رابط تانى لبرنامج المترجم الفورى Easy Lingo 2.0
علشان الرابط بتاع سارة مش شغال

serial
539432302140051

 http://www.4shared.com/file/16120686/6a2b649b/EasyLingo.html
يارب يعجبكم​


----------



## Ramsis (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*

Thank U very very much for this nice program,it is useful to me


----------



## totty (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*

ميرسى ساره
وميرسى ابن الطاعه
بس ياريت بقى حد يقولى استخدمه ازاى


----------



## *sara* (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*

*شكراا لابن الطاعة *


----------



## إبن الطاعة (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*



totty قال:


> ميرسى ساره
> وميرسى ابن الطاعه
> بس ياريت بقى حد يقولى استخدمه ازاى



*سلام المسيح معك يا totty
أشكرك على ردك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك
هل إنتى مش عارفة إزاى تستخدميه ولا مش عارفة تنزليه على الجهاز

إذا كان على طريقة الإستخدام*

*طريقة شرح عمل البرنامج *

* تابعى الصور*

* 1*

* ستجدى ايقونه البرنامج ظهرت فى الــtoolbar*

*




*

* 2*

* لتشغيل البرنامج اضغطى كليك يمين واختارى show window*

*



*

* 3*

* ترجمى اى كلمة تريديها كما بالصوره*

*



*

* 4*

* الخيار active يمكنك من ترجمة اى كلمة يمر عليها الماوس*

*



*

* 5*

* speech properites*
* خصائص الكلام المنطوق*

*



*

* 6*

* تابع الخصائص *

*



*



*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## hard_angel (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*

مشكور برنامج رائع ...

انصح الكل بالتجربه ......


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*

*شكراً يا ابن الطاعة على الرابط 

ملحوظة .. ابن الطاعة 
نظام الرسائل الخاصة لا يعمل لديك *


----------



## إبن الطاعة (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكلم)*



جورج شكرى قال:


> *شكراً يا ابن الطاعة على الرابط
> 
> ملحوظة .. ابن الطاعة
> نظام الرسائل الخاصة لا يعمل لديك *




سلام المسيح معك حبيبي جورج
أشكرك حبيبي على ردك الجميل
سامحنى مكنتش واخد بالى من موضوع الرسائل
أنا على العموم صلحت الحكاية دى 
وخلاص تقدر تبعت رسايل عادى​


----------



## jomangy_10 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكل*

thanks


----------



## wafa louis (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شاور بالماوس و المترجم الفورى يترجم و(يتكل*

سلام المسيح معكم دايما
شكرا لكم على البرامج الحلوه والممتعه والرب يحفظكم دايما وينور طريقكم نحو الامام


----------

